# Im Going To Meet Katie Price!! Woo



## glam8babe (Feb 3, 2008)

Im soo happy i finally get to meet my idol!
Some of you might not know her but i absolutly love her, shes the most down to earth celeb i know, shes a really hard working mother of 3 children [one is disabled] and i just adore her!!! ohh and she also loves MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




For those in the UK shes gonna be travelling all over to sign her new book 'Pushed to the Limit' which is her 3rd biography.  Im gonna meet her at the Metro centre on the 19th in Waterstones [12:30-1:30]

------------------------------------------------------------------------
UPDATE!!!!!

so i met her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heres what happened!
Got up at 6AM to get ready, got the bus with my boyfriend and our friend marty, went to the train station and got the 8 o clock train to the Metro centre, got there for 9ish or just before.  The metro was just opening and all the shops where still shut so we walked around for abit, looked for Waterstones and there was basically nobody around lol.. then we sat down for abit just to wait till some shops opened then 2 other girls arrived and waited outside of the shop, so we got in the queue and we were first.. anyways about 5 mins later a bunch of lil kids came then more and more kids... then they said "its upstairs" coz there was a downstairs and upstairs of the book shop so we all ran upstairs got in the queue... and about 50 more people arrived.  

.... hundreds more people arrived.. then by the time it was 10AM, there were at least 250-350 people in the queue.  
Our feet were aching! Then at bout 11AM the book shop opened up upstairs then i got my bf to go in to buy me the book, and you HAD to keep your receipt otherwise she wont sign your book, because they might think you bought it from a different book shop. Anyways got that sorted, then we were starving so my bf went to Woolies, got some daft things to eat but i was parched so i drank like 2 big bottles of water lol... i was soooo tired and felt like i didnt have energy, my bf almost fainted too..  Anyways we chatted to some nice girls who were stood near us, one of them infront of us wouldnt shut up lol but she was a good laugh, kept us entertained and told us what happened had previous book signings so we knew what to expect.  Then these 2 little 'chav' girls stood near us, trying to push in the queue so i was like "ey dont be pushin infront of me" then my bf grassed on them haha.. but then they came back and the security guard didnt move them, then 10 mins later about 5 more of their friends joined and this woman went upto them "ill give you £20 if you let my daughter join in the queue with you" anyway she did.. i wasnt reall pissed off coz they were behind us so it wouldnt effect us, but it really wasnt fair on the people who had waited for a few hours.

It was 12 o clock.. people kept sayin they seen her and that she was waiting.. but you know what people are like, they like to make shit up.  She didnt arrive till half 1 :| and she was only meant to be signing from 12:30 til 1:30 ... Then she got interviewed for the TV [videos on my youtube] and got sorted, then the doors opened and only a certain amount of people could go in at a time.  I had to have my book open on a certain page... then this woman took it off me to give to Katie.. then my bf tried to take pics, luckily he got one with me in which wasnt allowed but he got it before the guard caught him so i was very happy bout that! even though i look stoned in it haha

Anyways... she said "hello" and smiled, and when she looked at me i just froze lol! i dunno why but shes like my idol and the one celeb i look upto, and when she looked at me i almost cried with happiness  sad i know, but i kept my tears back and just said hey back.  She looked gorgeous! She doesnt look much different before she had the surgery but her nose does suit her better and her boobs are more 'appropriate' i guess haha... she wore a bright yellow top, black skirt and i noticed she was wearing her diamond necklace she always wears with the big J on and her nails were gorgeous and her hair OMG she was just beautiful, i wanted to have a longer look but it just went so quick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyways she signed my book, and said "thanks" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and smiled, im so happy she put effort into it because people kept saying in the queue "ohhh god what if she doesnt even say hello and just signs it then gives you it.. it would be dissapointing" but she actually said hello to everyone and looked like she made an effort which was nice.

Heres the pics i got:


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2008)

it's great that you can finally meet her!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 3, 2008)

good luck!!! have fun


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Feb 3, 2008)

What did you make of her ex nanny selling her story, about her. She wasnt very complimentary  was she?
I was suprised to read she sucessfully sued them for damages.





*Jordan, the perfect mum? What a joke* 
What the Nanny saw: The truth behind selfish Jordan's TV image 
EXCLUSIVE By Jane Atkinson 

THE UGLY side of Jordan is sensationally exposed today as her former nanny reveals in graphic detail what she saw during 18 nightmare months working for the glamour model.
Becky Gauld's shocking testimony SHATTERS the beauty's Celebrity Mum Of The Year image—and reveals her as a self-obsessed prima donna who often puts her children's needs second to her own. 
Becky also gives an amazing Upstairs, Downstairs insight into Jordan's marriage to Peter Andre and uncovers a litany of JEALOUSY, BOOZE-FUELLED ROWS and BIZARRE SEX GAMES at their mansion. 

Becky was sacked in front of millions on the star couple's TV show The Baby Diaries for taking a holiday. 

But after winning an industrial tribunal case for unfair dismissal she reveals, warts and all, how Jordan—real name Katie Price—REALLY treated Becky and her own two boys, Harvey, five, and Junior, two, while she was working for her. 

The 29-year-old model loves to give the impression she tirelessly cares for her children. She's boasted: "I love being a mum. We have routines like any normal family." 

But Becky, 25, storms: "Their life is very different to the one on TV. The reality is she's selfish and self-centred — and NOT the perfect mum.


"If viewers had seen what I saw off-camera they'd be astounded. The only thing they do as a family is photoshoots." She tells how Jordan: 

ALLOWED overweight thyroid disorder sufferer Harvey to eat TWENTY chicken nuggets at once— even though she'd been told by doctors he could DIE if he didn't diet. 

WAS QUIZZED by SOCIAL SERVICES after the blind autistic youngster scalded himself in a bath of hot water. 

TAUGHT Harvey to say "f*** off just so she and Andre could raise a laugh from their friends at a barbecue. 

ASTONISHINGLY sent Becky a TEXT from her bed summoning her nanny from her cottage in the grounds of the £2.5 million mansion at 4AM... because the star couldn't be bothered to get up and cope with Junior crying in a nearby room. 


"When she was named Celebrity Mum Of The Year by Grattan last year I laughed," says Becky. "Katie boasts that she and Peter take turns to cuddle the children at bedtime and read them a story—but I only saw Katie or Peter put the boys to bed about FOUR TIMES in the 18 months I worked for them. 
"She says she likes to play with the kids, but even when she had a day off she wanted me to look after them. 

"And once, when Junior had been away with Peter for three weeks seeing his parents in Cyprus, Katie went to bed just an HOUR before he was due home because she couldn't be bothered to wait up for him." 

One of Becky's greatest concerns was the health of Harvey—Jordan's son by footballer Dwight Yorke. At three, because of his condition, he weighed six stone—the normal weight for an eight-year-old. 

Jordan has blamed her son's weight problems on him hating vegetables. She said: "The doctors told me, ‘If he doesn't go on a diet he could die'. I said, ‘I'm telling you now, he will not eat vegetables. He only wants to eat chicken nuggets or anything with potato'." 

But Becky—whose interview can be seen in full at notw.co.uk—says: "That is total rubbish, he WOULD eat vegetables—you just had to have patience and you had to hide them. I used to give him Bernard Matthews mini kievs and hide green beans inside. She'd seen me doing it but she knew it took PATIENCE to get him to eat them. Harvey's weight problems were due to his condition but she also fed him the wrong things. They would sometimes give him up to 20 packets of raisins a day." 

On a holiday to Cyprus the nanny watched in horror as the couple fed him a mountain of fast food. "In a McDonalds Peter bought him 20 chicken nuggets and chips and brought them back to the car," she said. "Then he and Katie went shopping while Harvey bolted them down. 

"I didn't want him to eat them but I was not his mum. They went on holiday in America for ten days and he lost nearly a stone when I looked after him. I just gave him healthy food and exercise." 

Becky—an experienced qualified nanny who had previously worked for a banker's family for three years—also reveals the TRUTH behind a terrifying incident when Harvey was scalded on New Year's Eve 2006. 

"I believe Harvey needs a full-time carer—but my view is they're too tight to pay," she says. "Peter was cooking in the kitchen and I asked him to keep an eye on Harvey in the living room while I went across to the barn to find a case for Junior to pack for a visit to Cyprus. On the way back I saw Katie driving up in the car. I stopped to chat to her. I was out of the house just half an hour when Harvey could be heard crying upstairs. Clearly nobody had bothered to watch him or go to him when he was crying. 

"Harvey is virtually blind but can see light and dark so he would have been able to get up stairs on his own. 

"Katie stayed downstairs while I went up to check on Harvey. He'd filled the bath with hot water and stepped in. There was raw flesh from the top of his thigh down to his foot and there was blood on the bed. 



"I screamed for Katie and she came up. She didn't cry, she's not that kind of woman, but she said, ‘Oh God, what's happened? What do we do?'. When Peter saw him he did cry, I think he felt guilty. Harvey obviously hadn't been watched. He has an obsession with water." 

Harvey was rushed to London's Chelsea and Westminster Hospital. Later Jordan told of her maternal devotion. "It was a very rough time," she simpered. "We were worried sick about Harvey. I'd leave the hospital at 10.30pm and return by 7am. 

"It meant the new series of our documentary was almost cancelled because, no matter what, I always put my kids first. I'm so proud of Peter because he gave up everything to be with Harvey." 

Becky remembers it differently. She says: "Harvey was in hospital for about four weeks and I was with him most of the time. After the first week, it was practically me on my own. 

"I remember there was a space of two whole days where neither of them visited him." 

Afterwards social services came to 34-year-old Peter and Katie's home and interviewed them to check that Harvey was safe in their care. Becky said: "They must have been ashamed the authorities had to question them about being fit parents. If I had been interviewed I would have told them he had been left on his own and that is why this happened. 

"But Katie and Peter were not scared about social services. They think they're invincible. They think they are great parents." 

Becky was horrified when the couple started teaching Harvey to SWEAR to entertain guests at a barbecue. "Harvey was at the stage where he loved learning new words and repeating them," she says. 

"I couldn't believe it when I heard what both Peter and Katie were teaching him. 

"They thought it was hilarious to get him to say f*** off. They were laughing, I was appalled. 

"A few weeks later Harvey said, ‘f*** off' and Katie and Peter couldn't work out where he'd learnt it. They were so thick they couldn't remember." 

Becky also reveals how she was at Jordan's beck and call round the clock but picked up just £250 a week in wages after tax. On the weeks when she worked 24/7 that worked out at £1.50 an hour, working for a woman worth £9 MILLION. 

She only had about THREE WEEKENDS off in the whole 18 months, but she says Jordan would ring her begging her to come back and help because she couldn't cope. 

"They didn't even ask for references when I got the job. All Peter was worried about was how flexibly I could work," she says. "They wanted me to look after the kids even when they were around so he could play in his studio and she could have her beauty treatments. 

"They would shop or go for dinner. Sometimes they would just watch TV." Becky lived in a cottage in the grounds of the mansion in Ockley, Surrey. "There was no rest. She would text me at 4am saying, ‘Junior is awake, I would get up but I'm just so tired x.' 

"I'd have to get up and walk across the grounds to see to him even though his mum was practically next door!" 

What concerned Becky most was Jordan's reaction whenever she was parted from her children. 

"Peter took Junior to see his family in Cyprus for three weeks. Katie didn't go because she doesn't get on with them. She even calls Junior ‘The Mini Greek'," says Becky. 

"When he was due back I was really excited, I had missed him. But about an hour before he was due home Katie said, 'I'm going to bed, see you in the morning'. It was late, but not that late. Peter was really upset and they had a huge row. 

"Junior was old enough to talk but never asked for his mother. In many ways he was closer to me." 

The people Jordan and Peter saw most of were themselves, said Becky. 

"They had one big picture of Harvey and one big picture of Junior, both in the kitchen—but there were eight really big ones and about another 25 of either Katie and Peter together or her on her own. 

"There were also four huge mirrors as well as the usual amount in the bedroom and bathrooms. They were so vain, always checking themselves out." She reveals how one new mirror fell off the wall onto Harvey—and she had to dive forwards and catch it to protect him. Both Becky and the youngster broke their noses. 


Harvey needed four stitches on a deep gash and was kept in hospital overnight. 

Becky was finally given her marching orders last June—for taking her first holiday since being employed by the star couple. She had refused to return early from her trip. "Katie had forgotten I was going away and was furious when I couldn't just rush back early when she was bored of playing mum!" 

Jordan—whose new autobiography Pushed To The Limit is out on Valentine's Day—even allowed a film crew making yet another documentary about her, to record the event. 

After being humiliated on screen Becky took them to a tribunal and won her case for unfair dismissal. 

She says: "It cost me thousands of pounds but I was determined to prove I am good at my job. 

"Katie sacked me during a phone call aired on TV with Peter sat by her. She said, ‘Can you come and get your bags tonight please. Don't ever f***ing take the p*ss out of me again'. It was a relief. I only stayed as long as I did because I adored the children. But working for Katie and Peter was awful. Now I want her fans to know the truth about them." 

Since Becky left the couple have had a daughter, Princess Tiaami, now seven months. 

Becky—who won £4,000 in compensation at her tribunal—says: "Now I am working for a wonderful family as their nanny and don't have to put up with any of the rubbish that I did working for those two. 

"I am so happy to be away from them. It is just really sad because I miss the boys."


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats glam8babe!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Feb 3, 2008)

*Cool! Try and post some pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 3, 2008)

I think Katie takes some real hard criticism but in my mind she always seems like a really lovely woman and like she really is trying her hardest to have the best family life she possibly can and I admire her for that. Career wise she might have had a few mishaps, but heck really if I had a body like hers I'd be getting it out too!

Hope you have lots of fun glam8babe, I'm sure it'll be a wonderful day out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misstwiggwinkle* 

 
_What did you make of her ex nanny selling her story, about her. She wasnt very complimentary was she?
I was suprised to read she sucessfully sued them for damages.





*Jordan, the perfect mum? What a joke* 
What the Nanny saw: The truth behind selfish Jordan's TV image 
EXCLUSIVE By Jane Atkinson 

THE UGLY side of Jordan is sensationally exposed today as her former nanny reveals in graphic detail what she saw during 18 nightmare months working for the glamour model.
Becky Gauld's shocking testimony SHATTERS the beauty's Celebrity Mum Of The Year image—and reveals her as a self-obsessed prima donna who often puts her children's needs second to her own. 
Becky also gives an amazing Upstairs, Downstairs insight into Jordan's marriage to Peter Andre and uncovers a litany of JEALOUSY, BOOZE-FUELLED ROWS and BIZARRE SEX GAMES at their mansion. 

Becky was sacked in front of millions on the star couple's TV show The Baby Diaries for taking a holiday. 

But after winning an industrial tribunal case for unfair dismissal she reveals, warts and all, how Jordan—real name Katie Price—REALLY treated Becky and her own two boys, Harvey, five, and Junior, two, while she was working for her. 

The 29-year-old model loves to give the impression she tirelessly cares for her children. She's boasted: "I love being a mum. We have routines like any normal family." 

But Becky, 25, storms: "Their life is very different to the one on TV. The reality is she's selfish and self-centred — and NOT the perfect mum.


"If viewers had seen what I saw off-camera they'd be astounded. The only thing they do as a family is photoshoots." She tells how Jordan: 

ALLOWED overweight thyroid disorder sufferer Harvey to eat TWENTY chicken nuggets at once— even though she'd been told by doctors he could DIE if he didn't diet. 

WAS QUIZZED by SOCIAL SERVICES after the blind autistic youngster scalded himself in a bath of hot water. 

TAUGHT Harvey to say "f*** off just so she and Andre could raise a laugh from their friends at a barbecue. 

ASTONISHINGLY sent Becky a TEXT from her bed summoning her nanny from her cottage in the grounds of the £2.5 million mansion at 4AM... because the star couldn't be bothered to get up and cope with Junior crying in a nearby room. 


"When she was named Celebrity Mum Of The Year by Grattan last year I laughed," says Becky. "Katie boasts that she and Peter take turns to cuddle the children at bedtime and read them a story—but I only saw Katie or Peter put the boys to bed about FOUR TIMES in the 18 months I worked for them. 
"She says she likes to play with the kids, but even when she had a day off she wanted me to look after them. 

"And once, when Junior had been away with Peter for three weeks seeing his parents in Cyprus, Katie went to bed just an HOUR before he was due home because she couldn't be bothered to wait up for him." 

One of Becky's greatest concerns was the health of Harvey—Jordan's son by footballer Dwight Yorke. At three, because of his condition, he weighed six stone—the normal weight for an eight-year-old. 

Jordan has blamed her son's weight problems on him hating vegetables. She said: "The doctors told me, ‘If he doesn't go on a diet he could die'. I said, ‘I'm telling you now, he will not eat vegetables. He only wants to eat chicken nuggets or anything with potato'." 

But Becky—whose interview can be seen in full at notw.co.uk—says: "That is total rubbish, he WOULD eat vegetables—you just had to have patience and you had to hide them. I used to give him Bernard Matthews mini kievs and hide green beans inside. She'd seen me doing it but she knew it took PATIENCE to get him to eat them. Harvey's weight problems were due to his condition but she also fed him the wrong things. They would sometimes give him up to 20 packets of raisins a day." 

On a holiday to Cyprus the nanny watched in horror as the couple fed him a mountain of fast food. "In a McDonalds Peter bought him 20 chicken nuggets and chips and brought them back to the car," she said. "Then he and Katie went shopping while Harvey bolted them down. 

"I didn't want him to eat them but I was not his mum. They went on holiday in America for ten days and he lost nearly a stone when I looked after him. I just gave him healthy food and exercise." 

Becky—an experienced qualified nanny who had previously worked for a banker's family for three years—also reveals the TRUTH behind a terrifying incident when Harvey was scalded on New Year's Eve 2006. 

"I believe Harvey needs a full-time carer—but my view is they're too tight to pay," she says. "Peter was cooking in the kitchen and I asked him to keep an eye on Harvey in the living room while I went across to the barn to find a case for Junior to pack for a visit to Cyprus. On the way back I saw Katie driving up in the car. I stopped to chat to her. I was out of the house just half an hour when Harvey could be heard crying upstairs. Clearly nobody had bothered to watch him or go to him when he was crying. 

"Harvey is virtually blind but can see light and dark so he would have been able to get up stairs on his own. 

"Katie stayed downstairs while I went up to check on Harvey. He'd filled the bath with hot water and stepped in. There was raw flesh from the top of his thigh down to his foot and there was blood on the bed. 



"I screamed for Katie and she came up. She didn't cry, she's not that kind of woman, but she said, ‘Oh God, what's happened? What do we do?'. When Peter saw him he did cry, I think he felt guilty. Harvey obviously hadn't been watched. He has an obsession with water." 

Harvey was rushed to London's Chelsea and Westminster Hospital. Later Jordan told of her maternal devotion. "It was a very rough time," she simpered. "We were worried sick about Harvey. I'd leave the hospital at 10.30pm and return by 7am. 

"It meant the new series of our documentary was almost cancelled because, no matter what, I always put my kids first. I'm so proud of Peter because he gave up everything to be with Harvey." 

Becky remembers it differently. She says: "Harvey was in hospital for about four weeks and I was with him most of the time. After the first week, it was practically me on my own. 

"I remember there was a space of two whole days where neither of them visited him." 

Afterwards social services came to 34-year-old Peter and Katie's home and interviewed them to check that Harvey was safe in their care. Becky said: "They must have been ashamed the authorities had to question them about being fit parents. If I had been interviewed I would have told them he had been left on his own and that is why this happened. 

"But Katie and Peter were not scared about social services. They think they're invincible. They think they are great parents." 

Becky was horrified when the couple started teaching Harvey to SWEAR to entertain guests at a barbecue. "Harvey was at the stage where he loved learning new words and repeating them," she says. 

"I couldn't believe it when I heard what both Peter and Katie were teaching him. 

"They thought it was hilarious to get him to say f*** off. They were laughing, I was appalled. 

"A few weeks later Harvey said, ‘f*** off' and Katie and Peter couldn't work out where he'd learnt it. They were so thick they couldn't remember." 

Becky also reveals how she was at Jordan's beck and call round the clock but picked up just £250 a week in wages after tax. On the weeks when she worked 24/7 that worked out at £1.50 an hour, working for a woman worth £9 MILLION. 

She only had about THREE WEEKENDS off in the whole 18 months, but she says Jordan would ring her begging her to come back and help because she couldn't cope. 

"They didn't even ask for references when I got the job. All Peter was worried about was how flexibly I could work," she says. "They wanted me to look after the kids even when they were around so he could play in his studio and she could have her beauty treatments. 

"They would shop or go for dinner. Sometimes they would just watch TV." Becky lived in a cottage in the grounds of the mansion in Ockley, Surrey. "There was no rest. She would text me at 4am saying, ‘Junior is awake, I would get up but I'm just so tired x.' 

"I'd have to get up and walk across the grounds to see to him even though his mum was practically next door!" 

What concerned Becky most was Jordan's reaction whenever she was parted from her children. 

"Peter took Junior to see his family in Cyprus for three weeks. Katie didn't go because she doesn't get on with them. She even calls Junior ‘The Mini Greek'," says Becky. 

"When he was due back I was really excited, I had missed him. But about an hour before he was due home Katie said, 'I'm going to bed, see you in the morning'. It was late, but not that late. Peter was really upset and they had a huge row. 

"Junior was old enough to talk but never asked for his mother. In many ways he was closer to me." 

The people Jordan and Peter saw most of were themselves, said Becky. 

"They had one big picture of Harvey and one big picture of Junior, both in the kitchen—but there were eight really big ones and about another 25 of either Katie and Peter together or her on her own. 

"There were also four huge mirrors as well as the usual amount in the bedroom and bathrooms. They were so vain, always checking themselves out." She reveals how one new mirror fell off the wall onto Harvey—and she had to dive forwards and catch it to protect him. Both Becky and the youngster broke their noses. 


Harvey needed four stitches on a deep gash and was kept in hospital overnight. 

Becky was finally given her marching orders last June—for taking her first holiday since being employed by the star couple. She had refused to return early from her trip. "Katie had forgotten I was going away and was furious when I couldn't just rush back early when she was bored of playing mum!" 

Jordan—whose new autobiography Pushed To The Limit is out on Valentine's Day—even allowed a film crew making yet another documentary about her, to record the event. 

After being humiliated on screen Becky took them to a tribunal and won her case for unfair dismissal. 

She says: "It cost me thousands of pounds but I was determined to prove I am good at my job. 

"Katie sacked me during a phone call aired on TV with Peter sat by her. She said, ‘Can you come and get your bags tonight please. Don't ever f***ing take the p*ss out of me again'. It was a relief. I only stayed as long as I did because I adored the children. But working for Katie and Peter was awful. Now I want her fans to know the truth about them." 

Since Becky left the couple have had a daughter, Princess Tiaami, now seven months. 

Becky—who won £4,000 in compensation at her tribunal—says: "Now I am working for a wonderful family as their nanny and don't have to put up with any of the rubbish that I did working for those two. 

"I am so happy to be away from them. It is just really sad because I miss the boys."_

 

omg i heard about it earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont know what to think... i just cant see katie and peter being like that at all, but you know how people like to sell storys about celebs for cash


----------



## frocher (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh, she had a reality show on VH1 or something a while ago. I watched it once, it was pretty good. I've never seen it on TV since though.


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 4, 2008)

I wish her show was back on in the US, I liked her!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 4, 2008)

Good for you.  Enjoy yourself.


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 4, 2008)

I love her too Becki !!

After I read their ex-nanny's story in News of the World on Sunday I was really disappointed cos even though I like Katie & watch her shows, I can imagine her to be like that too. Cos u can tell on the show she gets really jealous whenever any woman gets next to Pete. I never imagined her in that light before regarding her children. I did think it was out of order the way she sacked the Nanny.

My fiance hates it when I watch their show, really HATES it,lol. He grabs the remote and says they're annoying! We even argued about it once I couldnt believe how angry he got bout me wanting to watch it OMG haha.
So I just wait till later on in the evening when he's in bed & watch it on ITV+1. I cant wait till the new show!!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I love her too Becki !!

After I read their ex-nanny's story in News of the World on Sunday I was really disappointed cos even though I like Katie & watch her shows, I can imagine her to be like that too. Cos u can tell on the show she gets really jealous whenever any woman gets next to Pete. I never imagined her in that light before regarding her children. I did think it was out of order the way she sacked the Nanny._

 
i also like her as a character and i enjoy watching her shows but i dunno, i'll quote what i sai dabout her in another forum

although i think jordan is kinda fun i do have the feeling she's not the good mum she says she is, always thought she was very self centered and selfish, i know i don't know her but it's just the feeling i have, i just get the feeling she loves herself more than anyone, including her family, kids or peter, and i feel she loves using her kids for shoots in OK! and looking like she's the best mum when actually she's just thinking if her hair looks good

of course i don't know her personally, but you know when some people give you a feeling even if you never spoken to them or even met them?


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I love her too Becki !!

After I read their ex-nanny's story in News of the World on Sunday I was really disappointed cos even though I like Katie & watch her shows, I can imagine her to be like that too. Cos u can tell on the show she gets really jealous whenever any woman gets next to Pete. I never imagined her in that light before regarding her children. I did think it was out of order the way she sacked the Nanny.

My fiance hates it when I watch their show, really HATES it,lol. He grabs the remote and says they're annoying! We even argued about it once I couldnt believe how angry he got bout me wanting to watch it OMG haha.
So I just wait till later on in the evening when he's in bed & watch it on ITV+1. I cant wait till the new show!!_

 
I was dissapointed too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you never know.. she might be doin it just to get money for sellin a story. I still love katie no matter what!
lol my bf used to hate it.. until i made him watch it with me every week then he just gave up and started watching it religiously... you should drag your fiance to one of her book signings haha


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 5, 2008)

I wish that they would air more of her reality show in the states as I like her.  I hope the stories her ex-nanny told were not true.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've seen Katie Price in person before Junior was born. She's stunning in person!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_I've seen Katie Price in person before Junior was born. She's stunning in person!_

 
i bet she is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i bet shes even skinnier in real life.. BITCH! lol


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I wish that they would air more of her reality show in the states as I like her. I hope the stories her ex-nanny told were not true._

 
shes doing a new reality show this year [well its what ive heard a few times] so they will probably air it in the US
and i hope they arent true either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



to be honest, if the things were true then why didnt the nanny say anything when the things were actually happenin? thats how i see it


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 5, 2008)

I loved watching that programme on ITV2. I like her, I think that nanny was just trying to make money. She did seem a bit bitter about it all when they threw her out. 

It's not fair how skinny she is, especially after just having Junior and Tiaamii. I haven't had any babies and I'm not that thin.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I loved watching that programme on ITV2. I like her, I think that nanny was just trying to make money. She did seem a bit bitter about it all when they threw her out. 

It's not fair how skinny she is, especially after just having Junior and Tiaamii. I haven't had any babies and I'm not that thin._

 
same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i soo wanna get her workout dvd and do her juicing diet but knowin me i will probs look the same as i do now lol  have u seen her in the magazines lately? shes had her boobs reduced, a nose job and her hair dyed dark again... she does look better but she really didnt need the nose job


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Feb 5, 2008)

It seems like she isnt a Happy Bunny at the moment . You have to admire her honesty.

*Jordan: I hate my body and I'm planning more cosmetic surgery*Last 

Katie Price has confessed that she is disappointed with the results of recent surgery on her body. 

The model otherwise known as Jordan announced plans to have yet another cosmetic procedure on her breasts, insisting that despite a recent operation they are still too big. 

In an interview with OK! magazine, Jordan said she is flying back to America for the upcoming operation. 

The 29-year-old, who has attempted to change her Barbie Doll image, said: "When I saw my boobs I was disappointed because they looked big and I wanted them to be a lot smaller. 

"My words to the doctor beforehand were: 'I want to go a lot smaller. More pert. More stuck-on looking. But I still want people to think I've got big boobs." 

Katie, who is married to singer Peter Andre and has three children, added: "I'm really disappointed. In fact I'm going back to the States to get them re-done." 

Explaining why she isn't impressed, Katie continued: "They look fine in bra but they hang too low when I'm standing up and it's really bad when I'm lying down. There's about a four inch gap. 

"I've had three boob jobs done before and I've seen enough other ones to know what they should look like and they're not right. 

"I've also got indents so you can see where the implant is sitting and there's excess skin so the doctor either hasn't filled the skin up enough or he hasn't removed enough skin." 

But the surgery, which has been booked for six months time, means she will have to delay plans for another baby. 

Katie added: "This is the other annoying thing - he said he will re-do it in six months and then there's the recovery time after that and it means I won't be able to have another baby for 18-months, so it's set that back as well." 

She is also unhappy with her teeth, which she also had corrected in America, and is having surgery on them next week. 

Katie said she is so upset with the staggering £43,000 cosmetic surgery that she is warning others to stay natural. 

She said: "I can't believe this is the first time I've paid for surgery and this is the first time it went wrong. 

"My boobs and nose were £18,000 and my gnashers were £25,000. But they are [botched] as well. 


"Mine are so sensitive now it's like they've filed them down too much and have hit all my nerve endings. It hurts constantly. It feels like I've got electricity going through my teeth." 

She added: "I tell you what - anyone reading this, just stay natural because I've been through all this and look at the state of me. 

"They [botched] up my boobs and they [botched] up my teeth and I've been in pain for six weeks. 

"I don't want any more surgery, though. I've had enough! I've had enough of anaesthetics and I've had enough of recovering. 

"I don't want to look 18 when I'm 60."


----------



## Leopardskinny (Feb 6, 2008)

I was going to see Katie in Glasgow but I'm not that big a fan and it would have meant que-ing in the rain! Hope you have a good time meeting her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ps. DON'T buy the workout dvd! My friend let me borrow hers and I have to say it wasn't good, the excercises were too easy!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leopardskinny* 

 
_I was going to see Katie in Glasgow but I'm not that big a fan and it would have meant que-ing in the rain! Hope you have a good time meeting her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ps. DON'T buy the workout dvd! My friend let me borrow hers and I have to say it wasn't good, the excercises were too easy!_

 
thanks hun i dont think i will haha ive heard alot of bad reviews on it... and the odd couple of good reviews


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 19, 2008)

Updated


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow your so lucky I love her


----------

